# Are you tired of see people drinking, smoking, etc, etc?



## jabuenrostro (Sep 29, 2018)

Are you tired of see people drinking, smoking, etc, etc?

If yes, then just do this prayer early at the morning, before sunrise: 

Dear Lord, look at how that people drinks in that bar, notice that their real God is the beer and not you, therefore, if the God of the beer isn't more God than may God, if the Lord of the cigarettes isn't more Lord than my Lord, If the Prince of the rebellion isn't more Prince than my Prince, I mean, if the King of the sin ins't more King that may King, then I beg to my King that they don't have any peace, that they don't have any rest until they quick doing what they are doing, in other words, make me justice of them!, and make justice to all those whom they have done injustice!, in Christ Jesus name, I have prayed, amen and amen.

Note: probably you will have to pray several times before to see that a bad habit is broken, and don't forget, not everybody is correctable, I mean some people will be destroyed just with your prayer.

Jb your server.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2018)

Or, you could worry about yourself and what you are doing, and not minding everybody else's business and passing judgement on them from your high horse.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2018)

I think I’ll have another beer.


----------



## jabuenrostro (Sep 29, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> I think I’ll have another beer.


and I think I'll have to pray.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 29, 2018)

Gonna have to mix a drink and consider this.


----------



## jabuenrostro (Sep 29, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Gonna have to mix a drink and consider this.


It will be cool.


----------



## Cadcom (Sep 29, 2018)

Bad spelling and grammar bothers me much more than all that dranking and smokin'.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 29, 2018)

What do you think about Jesus drinking wine, which is considerably stronger than beer? Why didn't he change the water to 7-up?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow, drinking a beer is an injustice?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2018)

Y’all 
He is entitled to his views. As we all are. 
I know a prayer for us won’t hurt. 

Now you try to take Dave’s beer. That’s going to hurt.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 31, 2018)

I guess I don't look at big sins, small sins - as if that was the main issue. Let's face it, when we approach our end of life, there will still be something on the radar that we will be dealing with, some attitude, a gossip spilt out, an extra whisky to deaden the throws of physical pain before we go. 
And I'm reminded that when we are faithless, He remains faithful, because He cannot deny Himself.
That fellow with a ciggy in hand just may be using cigarettes as a means of distraction from life at that moment. I use food as a "drug of choice" to lessen ills served from the world.  Guess we are the same. And just maybe, the God we called out to one day long ago - sent a Helper to an even greater need - for life and forgiveness.  
I'm happy for the new heart and spirit, free Providential gifts - sans all those pesky externals.   Grace has me shouting that to Hi heaven lately.
It's His greatness and love - His very Life within that counts.   And my thoughts are following suit, thank the Lord.


----------



## XIronheadX (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm gonna pray for everyone with opinions and those offended by it. I'll take any offered as well. I'll need them if smoke ends up in my face, or if i find another beer can in the woods.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Or, you could worry about yourself and what you are doing, and not minding everybody else's business and passing judgement on them from your high horse.


Agree, and it is not what goes in ones mouth but what comes out of ones mouth that is bad. As a Christian I cannot judge them, their convicition is not mine and my salvation is not theirs nor is theirs mine if they do have it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 31, 2018)

It's easy for me to overcome adultery, over drinking, overeating,  , fornication, etc. Physical sins (sexual sins, physical addictions, etc.) Theft, cheating, murder, homosexuality, etc.

What I see as the bigger problem for me is mental/emotional sins. Sins such as hatred, not forgiving others, envy, pride, anger, jealousy, lust, etc. are much harder for me to overcome.

See post #11. All sins are of the flesh. The mind is flesh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> What I see as the bigger problem for me is mental/emotional sins. Sins such as hatred, not forgiving others, envy, pride, anger, jealousy, lust, etc. are much harder for me to overcome.
> 
> See post #11. All sins are of the flesh. The mind is flesh.



That because you could say those traits are more human nature than sins. Most of those traits are what kept us alive as a species in rougher days.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 31, 2018)

jabuenrostro said:


> It will be cool.


I think they are actually spelt “Kool” 

But most folks don’t smoke them no more. A lot of folks prefer Newports these days.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 31, 2018)

jabuenrostro said:


> Are you tired of see people drinking, smoking, etc, etc?
> 
> If yes, then just do this prayer early at the morning, before sunrise:
> 
> ...


Can we pray for the fat folks addicted to food soon as we’re done?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 31, 2018)

For me, Christianity is at the opposite end of the spectrum than trying to destroy people with my prayer...


----------



## BassMan31 (Nov 1, 2018)

I have a sudden urge to form a drinking habit.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 1, 2018)

Luke 18:9-14 which man do You sound like?


----------



## formula1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Romans 12:2
Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewal of your mind, that by testing you may discern what is the will of God, what is good and acceptable and perfect. 

It is evident that Christians don't come to Christ perfect nor are they able to overcome the flesh easily. So don't beat yourself to death over them as Christ has paid for them!

Instead fall in love with Jesus, turn your heart fully to Him, and the flesh will be destroyed by Him!

Said another way, the more you love Jesus, the more you look like him!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 4, 2018)

It’s pretty simple really and I fall short too often.

Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy mind. This is the *first* and great *commandment*. And the second is like unto it, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. On these two *commandments hang* all the *law* and the prophets.


----------

